# Modified GTR insurance



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

At the minute i has my GTR insuranced as standard but the car has just gone away to have a full GT3 bodykit fitted along with exhaust coming out of the skirt and all kinds of mad stuff going on. Also going to be tunning car to stage 4.5.
Any ideas on insurance companys that will cover it?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pace ward are generally very good buddy


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I***8217;ve used AIB the last few years. List your mods and value, they***8217;ll quote you specifically.


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks boys


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Do you know if any of them do agreed value? So if anything did happen after spend tens of thousands on mods they will pay out and not just pay what they want


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Im with Admiral now but when i said to them i was looking to spend 30/40k on the car they where like "please let me speak to someone"........... sorry we would not cover this car


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

garycolt said:


> Im with Admiral now but when i said to them i was looking to spend 30/40k on the car they where like "please let me speak to someone"........... sorry we would not cover this car


Admiral are fine for minor mods (ECU, Exhaust) and allow up to 25% increase in power. But that is their cut off point.


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah iv used Admiral for years and have always been good but i think im pushing them to fare lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah I believe pace Ward do agreed value, if CC is using AIB I***8217;d assume they are pretty good as well as he***8217;s had a shit tonne of stuff done to his car.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace Ward get my vote.

Used them for my Evo and GTR, they do trackday cover also


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm with pace ward with my r34gtr agreed value


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm with A-Plan for both of mine, Westfield and a 4.25 R35.


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Top boys!!
Im going to make some calls tuesday but i have been looking at pace ward as a friend of mine has a supercharged v10 R8 and he has agreed value with them


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace Ward!


----------



## Warriors44 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have agreed value policy with AIB, great cover.


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Paceward


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

A bit late to the party but AIB were amazing with me and can't recommend them enough. Ask for Tom


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm with Admiral for my Stage 4.25 car with mods for a reasonable price!


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Peformance direct were cheapest for me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

